# Picking a place to grow legal



## OldSoul777 (Jun 16, 2017)

Can someone help me in deciding the best place to grow is? I was involved in a bad accident in work and can n
O longer do what I once was.. Instead of staying on heavy narcotics I decided to travel to a state to where it is legal to grow and I can make some money without aggravating my injuries so Incan get off the narcotics. Can someone please get back to me with their experiences. Thanks old soul


----------



## atriumfall1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Cali 6 plants. Anywhere else a closet or garage


----------



## doug mirabelli (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your accident. I commend you for getting off narcs. You can have 6 flowering and 11 veg in Massachusetts. The shops are coming in July 2018. Expensive living here though. Good luck


----------



## GrnMonStr (Jun 17, 2017)

doug mirabelli said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident. I commend you for getting off narcs. You can have 6 flowering and 11 veg in Massachusetts. The shops are coming in July 2018. Expensive living here though. Good luck


I will admit I am not totally sure myself but this is in section 7. of the law from https://malegislature.gov/Laws/SessionLaws/Acts/2016/Chapter334

"(2) within the person’s primary residence, possessing up to 10 ounces of marijuana and any marijuana produced by marijuana plants cultivated on the premises and possessing, cultivating or processing not more than 6 marijuana plants for personal use so long as not more than 12 plants are cultivated on the premises at once;
(3) assisting another person who is 21 years of age or older in any of the acts described in this section;"


----------



## FamMan (Jun 17, 2017)

Co all the way! Cities are expensive and u cant grow a bunch (i think 12 max per household in Co springs). Rural is cheaper and people leave u alone. Small grows do not get unwanted attention because its legal. Esp in the sticks. No one going around counting plants. Of course that is if ur quiet. I hear or read of 'loud' people getting popped almost weekly out here. But those also arent personal grows by a long shot. Hope this helps. I have lived in 4 different states in four very different areas of US....Colorado is by far my fav place. I wanna die here.


----------



## OldSoul777 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for the help everyone. CO sounds like the spot, although mass is a stones throw away. Anyone have experience with Washington DC or even Washington state. Thanks Doug for the encouragement. These pain meds are the worst thing I was ever put on. I'm past the halfway point so hopefully a month or so to go. Probably one of the worst things to deal with. At the same tie the pain it was masking feels worse now than ever but till I'm off of them completely its just something I gotta deal with. Looking at a camper van tomorrow just to make the move so that's exciting.


----------



## OldSoul777 (Jun 18, 2017)

doug mirabelli said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident. I commend you for getting off narcs. You can have 6 flowering and 11 veg in Massachusetts. The shops are coming in July 2018. Expensive living here though. Good luck


Thanks Doug!


----------



## jwreck (Jun 18, 2017)

f


OldSoul777 said:


> Thanks Doug!


man im having severe upper back pain, painkillers are the only thing allowing me to walk with a straight back otherwise i would be hunching like a old man.
weed does nothing for my back but it does take care of the depression and anxiety you get from not being able to do things you once took for granted


----------



## OldSoul777 (Jun 18, 2017)

You are exactly right it pretty much just takes your mind off of it but I found in other cases that when the pain Isn't So severe it works for pain but the type of pain I have in my wrists will not help by smoking marijuana. The only thing that would help is doing a job that's not so physically demanding. I used to drive and operating a log truck working in the forest a lot of the time alone. I will go on to people's properties and select cut the lumber that would pay the most . If I don't use my wrists real hard I can keep the pain manageable. when I broke them all the ligaments tour and it's just bone against bone when I bend them. I appreciate you looking out though thank you Doug


----------



## pain4life (Jun 18, 2017)

I hope you find some relief from your issues. I can't recommend a state as I live in a province  Come to Canada once we legalize?
Peace
ps. I find weed really helps keep inflammation down which can relieve pain.


----------



## OldSoul777 (Jun 18, 2017)

pain4life said:


> I hope you find some relief from your issues. I can't recommend a state as I live in a province  Come to Canada once we legalize?
> Peace
> ps. I find weed really helps keep inflammation down which can relieve pain.


----------



## OldSoul777 (Jun 18, 2017)

I would love to it's a gorgeous country I visited it a couple times over on Lake Bob. Very nice people as well everybody seems so happy period I definitely would not be opposed to it


----------



## doug mirabelli (Jun 18, 2017)

OldSoul777 said:


> You are exactly right it pretty much just takes your mind off of it but I found in other cases that when the pain Isn't So severe it works for pain but the type of pain I have in my wrists will not help by smoking marijuana. The only thing that would help is doing a job that's not so physically demanding. I used to drive and operating a log truck working in the forest a lot of the time alone. I will go on to people's properties and select cut the lumber that would pay the most . If I don't use my wrists real hard I can keep the pain manageable. when I broke them all the ligaments tour and it's just bone against bone when I bend them. I appreciate you looking out though thank you Doug





jwreck said:


> f
> 
> man im having severe upper back pain, painkillers are the only thing allowing me to walk with a straight back otherwise i would be hunching like a old man.
> weed does nothing for my back but it does take care of the depression and anxiety you get from not being able to do things you once took for granted


Have you guys looked into cbd oil? It is one of the compounds in weed that doesn't get you high but has a lot of anti inflammatory and calming properties. It's legal as well, you can vape it


----------



## OldSoul777 (Jun 18, 2017)

doug mirabelli said:


> Have you guys looked into cbd oil? It is one of the compounds in weed that doesn't get you high but has a lot of anti inflammatory and calming properties. It's legal as well, you can vape it


----------



## OldSoul777 (Jun 18, 2017)

I actually prefer it I tried to look for high CBD strains.


----------



## pain4life (Jun 18, 2017)

OldSoul777 said:


> I actually prefer it I tried to look for high CBD strains.


same here, I like a bit more THC than CBD perhaps a 12%thc, 8%cbd blend.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jun 18, 2017)

WA state you can grow up to 15 plants if your doctor recommends you can ,The bs part you have to go on state registry and law enforcement can check on u anytime or you could join a co op that can grow up to 45 -50 plant count.


----------



## RoosterMajik (Jun 18, 2017)

Oregon here. I've got ten plants legally. 4 recreation and 6 medical. 10 Backyard beauties in a small artsy community. Highly recommended


----------



## GrandfatherRat (Jun 19, 2017)

jwreck said:


> f
> 
> man im having severe upper back pain, painkillers are the only thing allowing me to walk with a straight back otherwise i would be hunching like a old man.
> weed does nothing for my back but it does take care of the depression and anxiety you get from not being able to do things you once took for granted


I've used CBD heavy strains for back pains before (dabbing), and found them effective sometimes and with some pains. Sadly for me, the only cure is to strenghten my core, which means strenuous exercise, god help me.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 19, 2017)

MA is 6 plants individual or 12 household. So far, nobody is getting hassled but they are about to create a new cannabis police force. So who knows what will happen.

The old sage of don't tell, don't smell, and don't sell goes a long way........ Even in a legal state.


----------



## AEB424 (Jun 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> MA is 6 plants individual or 12 household. So far, nobody is getting hassled but they are about to create a new cannabis police force. So who knows what will happen.
> 
> The old sage of don't tell, don't smell, and don't sell goes a long way........ Even in a legal state.


They're creating a cannabis police force? Is this staties or on a city level? Good to know, I wasn't aware of this.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 20, 2017)

AEB424 said:


> They're creating a cannabis police force? Is this staties or on a city level? Good to know, I wasn't aware of this.


State level. It's part of the new omnibus bill that will repeal the original citizens petition. All powers of regulation and enforcement go to the cannabis control commission, which will also establish a cannabis enforcement division. 

It's supposed to monitor and enforce the growers, processors, and dispensaries, But you know they will never be satisfied with just directing traffic.

The legislature is a pack of cowards. Rather than directly repeal a popular bill, they transfer power to an unelected board that can act without any legislative vote. They can effectively shut down homegrowing and no pol will face heat. Cowards.


----------



## AEB424 (Jun 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> State level. It's part of the new omnibus bill that will repeal the original citizens petition. All powers of regulation and enforcement go to the cannabis control commission, which will also establish a cannabis enforcement division.
> 
> It's supposed to monitor and enforce the growers, processors, and dispensaries, But you know they will never be satisfied with just directing traffic.
> 
> The legislature is a pack of cowards. Rather than directly repeal a popular bill, they transfer power to an unelected board that can act without any legislative vote. They can effectively shut down homegrowing and no pol will face heat. Cowards.


Looks like I have some reading to do. I have been so busy with work lately that this somehow slipped by me. This doesn't surprise me one bit dude. That is such bullshit and I'll be watching this carefully to see where it goes from here. That shouldn't have happened and it pisses me off. Fucking idiots I swear.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 20, 2017)

AEB424 said:


> Looks like I have some reading to do. I have been so busy with work lately that this somehow slipped by me. This doesn't surprise me one bit dude. That is such bullshit and I'll be watching this carefully to see where it goes from here. That shouldn't have happened and it pisses me off. Fucking idiots I swear.


Here is a link to the house bill. They should vote on it this week and the senate will follow up quickly, though they may change a few things.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xktj3oyo6wtf1dn/Massachusetts-House-Proposed-Omnibus-Marijuana-Bill.pdf?dl=0

Of course it is an image file and not searchable......


----------



## GrandfatherRat (Jun 20, 2017)

The cannabis police are standard-- in CO they are called the MED. They are actually a good thing when well trained, but they can also be pointed in a direction by someone like a politician-- not unlike a weapon. I work in industry design across multiple states, and deal with regs on a state by state basis for the application processes. I can tell you that almost all the newly expanding states are rigging the laws in exactly this fashion, with the express purpose of locking up the plum licenses so Mom and Pop are out the door, no chance, goodbye, now we own all the cannabis in your state. These fuckers were the first to shout for locking us all up with friends and family when it was illegal, but now that cannabis can make money, the state and the largest commercial players want total control over it. It's incredibly disheartening to see, as well as insanely hypocritical. We're going to have to stage a new fight for cannabis all over again, unless you want to see legalization courtesy of Monsanto and Kraft Foods.


----------



## RoosterMajik (Jun 22, 2017)

Oregon already had the OLCC, or liquor control commission in place. They just acquired cannabis too. I worked at a few bars where they performed stings by sending in underage people to order drinks. Sneaky bastards with too much time and funding.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 22, 2017)

Try Alaska, especially if you enjoy the great outdoors and don't mind the cold.
We can technically have 12 plants per household, but there are no criminal penalties for possession, until you reach 25 plants.


----------



## potatohead (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey man, sorry to hear of your problems and wishing you well. Here's a list of states that allow to grow

Alaska - 12 plants/household
California - 6 plants/person
Colorado - 6 plants/person
Maine - 6 plants/person
Massachusetts - 6 plants/person
Nevada ??
Oregon - 4 plants/person
Washington ??
District of Columbia - 6 plants/person


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2017)

OldSoul777 said:


> Can someone help me in deciding the best place to grow is? I was involved in a bad accident in work and can n
> O longer do what I once was.. Instead of staying on heavy narcotics I decided to travel to a state to where it is legal to grow and I can make some money without aggravating my injuries so Incan get off the narcotics. Can someone please get back to me with their experiences. Thanks old soul


Don't try to make money selling weed. That's over or soon will be. Hope you find a place and grow some good medicine.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Don't try to make money selling weed. That's over or soon will be. Hope you find a place and grow some good medicine.


It's not nor will it be over "soon" for many of us. 

Just can't be greedy. Have to follow the market. And have to have a special product that stands out and is memerable. 

And variety doesn't hurt these days. 

And of course. Don't talk to cops! 

But that is the first obvious rule.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 25, 2017)

potatohead said:


> Hey man, sorry to hear of your problems and wishing you well. Here's a list of states that allow to grow
> 
> Alaska - 12 plants/household
> California - 6 plants/person
> ...


Mass is 6/person and 12/household

Also, if you grow there is no household possession limit (as long as you grew it).


----------



## OhYesTheDopeMan (Jun 30, 2017)

isnt there any states that are more generous counts for medical grows? Canada its 5 plants per gram and people get anywhere from 3-40 grams per day prescribed depending on condition.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

RoosterMajik said:


> Oregon here. I've got ten plants legally. 4 recreation and 6 medical. 10 Backyard beauties in a small artsy community. Highly recommended


that's where I'm looking to end up at, Oregon - no sales tax, no car inspection only emissions, last I heard 4 plants per person & a half pound head stash was legal there


----------



## mauricem00 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'M a MMJ patient in Nevada who is allowed to grow my own (up to 12 plants) because no dispensary withing 25 miles of my home carry the strain I use. I use edibles and found that adding CBD helps with pain management https://potluckexpo.com/product/pure-cbd-powder/ I use a strain that's 8%THC and 12% CBD and it works well on it's own most of the time but adding CBD or kratom extract helps on bad days. THC also does a better job of managing my hypertension than prescription drugs. 6 years ago I was testing 190/110 and having an episode about once a month. after coming off the road and retiring drugs and lifestyle changes got that down to 140/90 on a good day. I still test twice a day but now im testing about 117/74 with just pot. no prescription drugs for hypertension and no opiates for pain. and none of the side effects that go with them


----------



## WeedWitchOR (Jul 14, 2017)

OR - 4rec plants per household, not per person. 6 medical but can be in addition to rec. No sales tax but we do have income taxes. Some areas the cost of living is high, so you'll want to do research.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 15, 2017)

Find somewhere you would love to live, then just grow there, F the laws. Like was said, no smell, no tell, no problem. If you live within preset rules, are you really free?


----------



## RoosterMajik (Jul 15, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Find somewhere you would love to live, then just grow there, F the laws. Like was said, no smell, no tell, no problem. If you live within preset rules, are you really free?


 Freer than in prison.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 15, 2017)

RoosterMajik said:


> Freer than in prison.


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## RoosterMajik (Jul 15, 2017)

I get it. I do. I am no sheep. Do I follow the rules? Most of the time. Do I have reasons? Yes - mostly my children. I want them to grow up with a present father and have the same opportunity I had to feel invincible, be an anarchist, break any rules they want to, and to truly live - before they have kids of their own and feel the same way I do about their life and their kids. 

I've spent time behind bars in my twenties, and it is truly demoralizing. You lose that invincible feeling. Truthfully, I'd rather not play their games. I'd rather not have to be a capitalist cog. But until I find a way out of the system for my family and I, I'll play their games rather than face their penalties.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2017)

ROCKTOTO said:


> WA state you can grow up to 15 plants if your doctor recommends you can ,The bs part you have to go on state registry and law enforcement can check on u anytime or you could join a co op that can grow up to 45 -50 plant count.


I live in WA and have not heard of any private grows getting busted unless they were WAY out of compliance. 
Contrary to popular belief, you MUST have a medical cannabis permit to legally grow in WA, and I think they just increased the penalties for people who don't have a license. 
If you've got a permit, you don't have to be entered into the database but your plant count goes from 15 to 6. Possession limit also drops from 24 ounces to 4. 
Exactly what compliance means can be tricky. It is legal to grow outdoors but your neighbors shouldn't be able to see or smell it. 
For me that means that I need to have plan B ready to go, just in case someone complains. I have the capacity to bring all of my plants indoors to finish them, but I prefer to use free sunlight whenever possible. If the cannabis cops showed up and said I've gotta move everything indoors, I could set it up in an hour or two. No biggie -- except for the couple thousand watts I would need to light the space.


----------



## stnr420 (Sep 26, 2017)

OldSoul777 said:


> You are exactly right it pretty much just takes your mind off of it but I found in other cases that when the pain Isn't So severe it works for pain but the type of pain I have in my wrists will not help by smoking marijuana. The only thing that would help is doing a job that's not so physically demanding. I used to drive and operating a log truck working in the forest a lot of the time alone. I will go on to people's properties and select cut the lumber that would pay the most . If I don't use my wrists real hard I can keep the pain manageable. when I broke them all the ligaments tour and it's just bone against bone when I bend them. I appreciate you looking out though thank you Doug


I unfortunately have to take painkillers as well....cannabis allows for greatervtime in between doses and helps keep tolerance in check....


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 26, 2017)

Tyystick has weathered the changes here in CO...as have I. No...sales won't be over...you'll just be selling it at 1/3 what you sell it for now if your state "legalizes" and grabs their share of the market. The guys who say "My top shelf will always command a price" have obviously not had their turn yet to wade in the pool. 

And as more and more States go legal and more and more folks find their balls (LOL) prices will drop even farther. It's not a 90's game anymore here. (4K and UP units) If it's a 90's game where you are...stay there and play cus "legality" doesn't mean "profit"....far from it. Once it's legal...you've missed the window to cash crop at a level that you can afford to pay the attorney....much less make any real money. 

be safe all....


----------



## greg nr (Sep 26, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> Tyystick has weathered the changes here in CO...as have I. No...sales won't be over...you'll just be selling it at 1/3 what you sell it for now if your state "legalizes" and grabs their share of the market. The guys who say "My top shelf will always command a price" have obviously not had their turn yet to wade in the pool.
> 
> And as more and more States go legal and more and more folks find their balls (LOL) prices will drop even farther. It's not a 90's game anymore here. (4K and UP units) If it's a 90's game where you are...stay there and play cus "legality" doesn't mean "profit"....far from it. Once it's legal...you've missed the window to cash crop at a level that you can afford to pay the attorney....much less make any real money.
> 
> be safe all....


And all of that is a good thing. Just like there is a difference between growing your own tomatoes and running a farm stand, and brewing your own beer and opening a brewery, there will be a difference between growing pot and running a business by growing pot. 

And hopefully it will result in people who need the medicine being able to buy it safely and affordably. $400/oz was never affordable. It was always a luxury. Maybe now it will be...

Apologies to the cottage industry out there. The times, they are a changing.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 26, 2017)

As long as it remains legal for folks to grow for personal use under these new laws...I agree...it's a good thing. 

However, as is happening here in CO...the laws we voted in/agreed upon...both medical and recreational..have undergone significant changes...much of which has come after the State started seeing how many tax dollars this scheme can generate....as well as realizing how many tax dollars are being circumvented by illegal sales. FYI...>>>all<<< sales are illegal here unless you are licensed as a dispensary or a wholesaler to the industry. No farm stands/individual sales are allowed here....to neighbors/individuals who may saunter up to the Farm Stand....or to the industry. (that's the difference from tomatoes) The little guy is completely out here...,other than being able to purchase product or grow their 6. (we retain the right to grow...for now, anyway.

The legal weed here sells for $10-14 a gram + 20% tax. Do the math....it's still $320 to over $400 out-the-door. The only difference in it all is who is making the $$$....and the novelty/convenience of it being available all day every day...safely.....but um....not so affordably. (prices on the med side are the same..you just don't get ganked for the 20% tax...more like 4-5%). Some dispensaries deep in the city advertise $99 ounces but quality is nil/sketchy/unknown. I'm sure there are deals to be had...but it isn't the norm. Many counties/cities/towns forbid sales so those shops who can sell within their boundaries don't really have any need to care how much it costs any of us. Like any business....they are focused on making payroll/inventory/paying taxes/ and trying to eek out profit. 

Affordability comes with the right to grow and circumvent the entire process. The State knows this...and we need to protect those rights at all costs. All it takes is for them to deem home growing a "safety/public health risk" for things to change drastically across the board. 

Those of you in states looking to legalize should examine the laws they craft carefully. It isn't enough to just have the right to get ganked at their stores. Not even close.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 26, 2017)

The country needs to reform it and make it like home brewing is now. I can make 250 gallons of beer in my home every year "can not sell".


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> The country needs to reform it and make it like home brewing is now. I can make 250 gallons of beer in my home every year "can not sell".


No, as citizens we should be clamoring for reform that restricts changes to the law and merely states that it is our natural right to cultivate cannabis just as much as it is our right to cultivate tomatoes. No restrictions means a world where the best growers and processors succeed. That leaves room in the market for reliable product testing and Gene sequencing too (to verify that the bud you bought is legit Tahoe OG or whatever variety). None of this is rocket science -- but the government entities want their slice to remain relevant. This is just basic Human greed and short sightedness.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 29, 2017)

greg nr said:


> And all of that is a good thing. Just like there is a difference between growing your own tomatoes and running a farm stand, and brewing your own beer and opening a brewery, there will be a difference between growing pot and running a business by growing pot.
> 
> And hopefully it will result in people who need the medicine being able to buy it safely and affordably. $400/oz was never affordable. It was always a luxury. Maybe now it will be...
> 
> Apologies to the cottage industry out there. The times, they are a changing.


Truth!

It will happen sooner than later as it should.

I'm a Canukistanian and laughing at at the dumbasses who voted for our current corporate puppet, Justin Trudeau. Vote for me and get legal pot he says. Prohibition 2.0 is what is on the books so far.

They got almost 60 legal producers cranking up production to meet projected demands but it's not near enough and they are looking at pricing it higher than street prices. WTF?

My excess goes for $5/g and they're talking 10 minimum. What planet are they on?

Protect the kids and eliminate the black market isn't going to happen the way they are going.

Just set the plant free and everyone can benefit except for the pigs that profit from pain.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 29, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Truth!
> 
> It will happen sooner than later as it should.
> 
> ...


Ahh, but democracy may just save you frosty northerners yet. Your supreme court may just rule that the monopoly arrangement doesn't pass muster. So you may get both guv and private retailers and non-large LP's. Hey, it's possible.  So are liberalized home grow regs and a ban on corporate firings for positive tests.

So ask yourself, what will you get under the conservatives? Harsher penalties and no supply, legal or not, is the most likely answer. Don't be so eager to move away from the noise of living next to a firing range that you end up moving into it and into the cross hairs.

We on the other hand are deep in the valley of despair from a legal standpoint. Once the current DEA head leaves, things can get a lot, lot, worse. He was refusing to enact a lot of what sessions wanted. His replacement won't.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 29, 2017)

WeedWitchOR said:


> OR - 4rec plants per household, not per person. 6 medical but can be in addition to rec. No sales tax but we do have income taxes. Some areas the cost of living is high, so you'll want to do research.


so you're saying if 4 medical patients live in a house together they can only grow one plant each?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 29, 2017)

Oregon. Portland Area. An hour to the ocean, an hour to the mountain, an hour to the desert, minutes to the forest.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 29, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Ahh, but democracy may just save you frosty northerners yet. Your supreme court may just rule that the monopoly arrangement doesn't pass muster. So you may get both guv and private retailers and non-large LP's. Hey, it's possible.  So are liberalized home grow regs and a ban on corporate firings for positive tests.
> 
> So ask yourself, what will you get under the conservatives? Harsher penalties and no supply, legal or not, is the most likely answer. Don't be so eager to move away from the noise of living next to a firing range that you end up moving into it and into the cross hairs.
> 
> We on the other hand are deep in the valley of despair from a legal standpoint. Once the current DEA head leaves, things can get a lot, lot, worse. He was refusing to enact a lot of what sessions wanted. His replacement won't.


Who said anything about conservatives? lol I vote NDP and have in every election since I was old enough to vote. We finally got them here in Alberta and I think they are doing a great job. Returned the 100mil that the Cons took from the education system and upped it 10%. Beginning to take serious care of the environment and starting to make the oil companies cough up their fair share to do it and to start cleaning up past messes left to stew in the forest for decades. They don't like it but it's got to be done and why should the taxpayers like myself be stuck with the bill.

44 years of Cons running this province like a Good Old Boys club is finally over. They're loosening the reins for med pot too, paying doctors to get educated about cannabis and now I can finally get my local doctor to sign me up. Renewed my 8g/day scrip I got last year in BC without a squawk at all. Just saw him today and he's gone for a year to get surgical training and will be back in a town almost an hour away so I'll need a new doctor to sign me up next August but much more confident that I'll be able to do that now. I still have hopes of starting a testing lab to do lower priced tests for medpot patients that grow their own. $75 seems a little high to just test for THC/CBD levels but that's the best price I can find atm at a lab in Kelowna, BC. I want to get some tests done on the hi-CBD plants I'm growing now.

I feel for my southern neighbours and the new attacks to your expanding pot freedom. Things are really going to hell in a hand-basket since Trump got in. Blame the black guy I guess eh. 

I've held off applying for my grow permit over fears that once the new laws come into effect that I may be moving myself into the cross-hairs as you mentioned. I now think that if I don't get myself registered I may find myself out in the cold both literally and figuratively. Winter's a comin'. 

So much politics and screwing around about a simple herb. Can buy all sorts of herbs etc at health food stores that have more potential for harm than pot but it's all about the money. Like every other damn thing that us common folk can so easily see the solutions to but totally blows right by the people we elect to do good things for us.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 29, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> so you're saying if 4 medical patients live in a house together they can only grow one plant each?


That's the same plan for legal recreational pot here in Canada next year. 4 plants per household and 100cm in height max. 39.37" for the metrically challenged. Hoping ScroG will be OK for the non-medical growers.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 29, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> so you're saying if 4 medical patients live in a house together they can only grow one plant each?





suthrngrwr said:


> No, as citizens we should be clamoring for reform that restricts changes to the law and merely states that it is our natural right to cultivate cannabis just as much as it is our right to cultivate tomatoes. No restrictions means a world where the best growers and processors succeed.
> 
> people are lazy, want to sit back while someone else does the work, how do you think the government control got to where it's at, a bunch of idiots saying well there's nothing we can do about it. To stupid to realize they lie like a rug to us & most are just rich pieces of shit...perfect example Scumbag & Scumbag - For Our Pockets ...Morgan n Morgan = white trash their forefathers funded both sides of the war . should be Arnold N Arnold , Benedict that is !!!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 6, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> so you're saying if 4 medical patients live in a house together they can only grow one plant each?


The law we passed in Colorado (Amendment 64) gave EVERY 21 and older in the state the legal right to grow 6 plants.

However, as time has passed, many jurisdictions have set their own limits....using "Public Safety" as their in to limit plant counts >per residence< rather than respecting individual rights as written in the law. In many ares the limit is 12...no matter how many adults live in the residence. Sadly...because it's WEED......the average person doesn't cry foul.....say..like they would if the Government came in and said "You can only own one gun...a .22".....even though the 2nd amendment itself has no specified limit.

If THAT happened there would be anarchy/a serious fight. When it happens with weed RIGHTS....it's not an issue to many of the same folks because it just doesn't affect them/because they don't smoke weed. 

Where it gets stiiicky is when folks think that "legal" means they instantly got the right to grow and sell freely without interference or regulations...and that isn't ever gonna be the case for most. The reason these changes are coming down is because many folks...some reading along, no doubt)...think that now that it is "legal"...they should be able to sell, pay no taxes, and be left alone. NO other business gets that nod...so to think the Gov't will legalize and let folks >blow it up< and make a ton of tax free cash is a serious lack of understanding of the way it is and the way it shall be on that person's part. If anyone is gonna make money off legal pot it will be the Gov't itself and those they deem worthy (aka...those who pay the fees and allow free access to their grows/etc)

Watch em close....cus the laws you in are likely NOT the laws you will eventually be playing under.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 6, 2017)

Sorry, I just can't make the leap from it's legal to grow x plants for personal use to it's legal to grow 5x and sell to anyone with cash, tax free.

People know they are breaking the law. They just don't think they will get caught. But a felony in a "legal" state is the same trouble as a "felony" in a prohibition state, they are just triggered at different points.

Now you can argue that there shouldn't be a difference, the distinction doesn't exist with tomatoes (with the exception of paying taxes on the income), so it shouldn't exist with cannabis.

Except it does. For now anyway.

So as much as you may hate the definition and the government controls, there is a "legal" swim lane in a lot of states. If you stay in the lane, you won't be (successfully) prosecuted. Swim outside the buoys, and there are no life guards and a lot of underwater hazards.

So yeah, you have the limited right to grow/posses/consume, but you don't have the right to sell. And yeah, those limitation can suck.

But make no mistake. If I were doing what I'm doing now, with the amount I have curing, at this time last year I could go to prison for years. Now, not even a ticket.

I'd say that is a huge change. Can it change for the worse? Yes, and people are trying. The bitty brigade is out in force. But so far the walls are standing.



Stiickygreen said:


> The law we passed in Colorado (Amendment 64) gave EVERY 21 and older in the state the legal right to grow 6 plants.
> 
> However, as time has passed, many jurisdictions have set their own limits....using "Public Safety" as their in to limit plant counts >per residence< rather than respecting individual rights as written in the law. In many ares the limit is 12...no matter how many adults live in the residence. Sadly...because it's WEED......the average person doesn't cry foul.....say..like they would if the Government came in and said "You can only own one gun...a .22".....even though the 2nd amendment itself has no specified limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 6, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Who said anything about conservatives? lol I vote NDP and have in every election since I was old enough to vote. We finally got them here in Alberta and I think they are doing a great job. Returned the 100mil that the Cons took from the education system and upped it 10%. Beginning to take serious care of the environment and starting to make the oil companies cough up their fair share to do it and to start cleaning up past messes left to stew in the forest for decades. They don't like it but it's got to be done and why should the taxpayers like myself be stuck with the bill.
> 
> 44 years of Cons running this province like a Good Old Boys club is finally over. They're loosening the reins for med pot too, paying doctors to get educated about cannabis and now I can finally get my local doctor to sign me up. Renewed my 8g/day scrip I got last year in BC without a squawk at all. Just saw him today and he's gone for a year to get surgical training and will be back in a town almost an hour away so I'll need a new doctor to sign me up next August but much more confident that I'll be able to do that now. I still have hopes of starting a testing lab to do lower priced tests for medpot patients that grow their own. $75 seems a little high to just test for THC/CBD levels but that's the best price I can find atm at a lab in Kelowna, BC. I want to get some tests done on the hi-CBD plants I'm growing now.
> 
> ...



I'm going to stay out or your politics
But I was getting testing done in Central AB at a hydro store, there machine broke and looking to get a new one, I'm hopping soon.
At 1st it just costed a nice bud , then was $20
He told me there was a place in Calgary that tests . 
I'm looking at buying my own, but his didn't last very long for over 1k 
It not very high on the needs or wants list but I'm keeping my eyes open for something.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 7, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> I'm going to stay out or your politics
> But I was getting testing done in Central AB at a hydro store, there machine broke and looking to get a new one, I'm hopping soon.
> At 1st it just costed a nice bud , then was $20
> He told me there was a place in Calgary that tests .
> ...


Tested at a hydro store? What where they using to do the tests with? The lab I plan to send my samples too is using gear that cost upwards of a million dollars and is certified to give dead on accurate results.

I'm aiming to grow hi-CBD strains for patients and I need to know what's in the pot to adjust dosages to their needs. $75 per test ain't so bad.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 7, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Sorry, I just can't make the leap from it's legal to grow x plants for personal use to it's legal to grow 5x and sell to anyone with cash, tax free.


Seeing folks post who seem to think that "legal" means "just let me be while I make bank with no rules or regs or limits of any kind" always makes me chuckle. Yeah...sure thing. They let "all" businesses do that........ uhhhummm.....

and I hear ya on weight. Thankfully we can keep all we grow here in CO...no limit. The key is to get those suckers down and on the line. HOW MANY plants was that? 6 occifer...just 6. LOL. 

Shouldn't matter how many plants you have if it's all for personal use. The screw up on all of this "legal" thing was starting out from day one with "retail" as the focus. That keeps the $$$ in the game...and fuels the Black Market. Had they given the nod for personal and allowed small amount possession limits.....AND NO SALES BY ANYONE...including the States....supply would increase and prices would drop nationwide. If someone then wants to take the risk selling $100 bags...let them take that risk. Just make the penalties incredibly stiff....and let those who want to play "drug dealer" play under a similar threat those of us faced who grew illegally for the last 3 decades. Either ball up and sell like a man in your illegal state...or face the fact that the game is over for the most part if your state goes "legal" before you find yer nutz. Moving to a legal state to break their laws is no different than breaking the law where you are...except on that bottom line.

Yup...the walls are still up.....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 7, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Tested at a hydro store? What where they using to do the tests with? The lab I plan to send my samples too is using gear that cost upwards of a million dollars and is certified to give dead on accurate results.
> 
> I'm aiming to grow hi-CBD strains for patients and I need to know what's in the pot to adjust dosages to their needs. $75 per test ain't so bad.


Here's a link to the tester
https://www.cdxlife.com/cdxshop/

Looks like the price went down 

After the test they would print me a couple pages with all the info , 

I have a plant with over 10% cbd if u want


----------



## greg nr (Oct 7, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> Here's a link to the tester
> https://www.cdxlife.com/cdxshop/
> 
> Looks like the price went down
> ...


Interesting. They don't seem to make any claims about accuracy though. Or lifespan.

Still, one of the benefits to the cannabis ecosystem expanding. Between this and portable sex testing, it could really streamline breeding.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 7, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> Here's a link to the tester
> https://www.cdxlife.com/cdxshop/
> 
> Looks like the price went down
> ...


I've seen those before and they seem pretty interesting. I haven't seen any data confirming that their results are comparable to to lab results but I bet if I went looking for it I could find some.

I went back to school in my 30s and got a diploma in environmental chemistry where we used a lot of the same equipment that's used to analyze pot etc. HPLC, MS and after almost 30 years since I graduated have forgotten most of it but can still understand enough of the info to know what's up with the technology used with these analyzers.

If I had the spare coin I'd likely buy one myself but for my own use sending samples to a lab is a lot cheaper and I'll know for sure that I have accurate data. Once I have that it's a simple matter to mix different strains to get the exact levels of each component to get the mix I'm after.

I made a batch of my cocobudder for a friend a couple months ago from pot she'd bought from one of the LPs. It's Cannatonic that they have renamed Sentinel and I have two girls growing now that are a cross of Cannatonic and the aforementioned Otto#1. Those and the Otto girl I have are destined to get lab tested. She was over here a week ago and is really happy with the budder and I'll likely be making more of it for her but hopefully out of my own product. I'll be supplying it for half the cost of the LP. She uses it to help with the grief and resulting depression and insomnia she's been suffering since her adult son was killed in a car crash about 6 months ago.

Thanks for the offer of the plant but I think I have matters in hand for now.


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2017)

The gold rush is over in the legal states. Get into selling pots, soil and nutes. That is where the real money is going to be going forward.

And as far as selling tomatoes, I have some experience with this. Down here in Florida you do have to have a permit to sell produce. It is free, but you have to swear to sell only what you grew yourself. I've made a lot more money on melons that I ever did on weed.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 7, 2017)

too larry said:


> The gold rush is over in the legal states. Get into selling pots, soil and nutes. That is where the real money is going to be going forward.
> 
> And as far as selling tomatoes, I have some experience with this. Down here in Florida you do have to have a permit to sell produce. It is free, but you have to swear to sell only what you grew yourself. I've made a lot more money on melons that I ever did on weed.


I agree the green rush is over unless you got big grows and big connections. Up here in Cannaduh the prices are bound to fall as rec pot becomes legal and every Tom, Dick and Mary can grow a few plants at home. Then normal market prices according to supply and demand can take over.

At one time the big producers tried to have home growing of tomatoes made illegal as well so all this crap going on now will fade away in a few years and cannabis will finally be freed.

As it stands now Cannaduh isn't so much going legal as it is starting Prohibition 2.0.


----------



## XipXipXoom (Oct 8, 2017)

12 plants per person in AZ.... if you can find a spot more than 25 miles away from a dispensary.

AZDHS has a handy tool for checking if your address falls within that 25 miles or not.
https://medicalmarijuana.azdhs.gov/GeocodeAddress.aspx

The "as the crow flies" radius was amended in 2014 to be 25 miles road mileage per Google Maps, so I don't know how accurate that address checker is.


----------



## too larry (Oct 9, 2017)

XipXipXoom said:


> 12 plants per person in AZ.... if you can find a spot more than 25 miles away from a dispensary.
> 
> AZDHS has a handy tool for checking if your address falls within that 25 miles or not.
> https://medicalmarijuana.azdhs.gov/GeocodeAddress.aspx
> ...


The road miles vs sky miles will add a lot of folks.


----------



## NugHeuser (Oct 9, 2017)

Just went through this whole thread. I didn't realise they were trying to crack down on laws like they are. 

Will this change things from how they have been even for the growers who aren't legal? 
Like are they putting extra funds in each state specifically for fighting growers?


----------

